# Tudor Vintage English Series



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

I am marking this one as missing or stolen by postie at this point.


----------



## JMS (Oct 1, 2006)

A follow up, I forgot. The piece was actually delivered, after 7 months. Since already gave credit he returned it to me then I resold it


----------

